
Don't Charge $9 a Month for Your SaaS - pvsukale3
https://www.mojosaas.com/articles/don-t-charge-a-month-for-your-product/
======
saddestcatever
> Whereas previously it was tempting to look at my roadmap and think "what
> would people like me pay $9 for", now I am thinking more about what actual
> businesses would pay $50 to $100 a month for.

Two things have changed here. The $ amount, and the TARGET AUDIENCE. While the
title suggests the article is about pricing, the text is about finding the
right audience.

This is the first time I've heard of "Votemojo". My first reaction was, that's
cool! I'd like to use that for some side projects I'm working on, but a single
tool isn't worth $50. As a consumer, I'd expect it to deliver more than
services I'm paying for such as Google Mail ($10/m), Adobe Photoshop ($20/m)
or Dropbox ($12/m). It's fine to price out the consumer in favor of enterprise
sales, but I'd be curious what the user demo breakdown is for a single tool.

------
lilyball
Indie hackers may not be a sustainable market, but on the other hand,
employees using your tool for hobby projects is a great way to backdoor
yourself into the company. If you're going to start at a $49/mo plan, you may
want to spend the effort to figure out what kind of basic cheap plan you can
offer individual users such that only companies pay for the more expensive
plan.

------
kardos
On the other hand, "your margin is my opportunity". Cost-plus pricing probably
dissuades others from replicating the service and becoming competitors

------
RocketSyntax
Read this book to learn about "willingness to pay"
[https://www.amazon.com/Monetizing-Innovation-Companies-
Desig...](https://www.amazon.com/Monetizing-Innovation-Companies-Design-
Product/dp/1119240867/ref=sr_1_1?crid=AHTVQP3QZRV&keywords=monetizing+innovation&qid=1573608425&sprefix=monetizi%2Caps%2C144&sr=8-1)

Sadly, I haven't seen anything literature on real value based pricing

------
ttoinou
I wish him good luck. Who's going to pay 50 USD a month to get website
previews or a forums with votes though ? It looks like doable by (non SaaS)
plugins for CMS

~~~
Traster
Let's price one of your engineers at $200k/year (ball park). 250 working days
a year. So if your engineer spends 1 day cobbling something together, you
could've paid for 16 months using this product.

That's not something your average person is going to pay $50/month for, but
that price is just nothing to a decent sized company whose core competency
isn't this exact product and it shouldn't be for a professional trying to run
a business with actual revenue.

~~~
ttoinou
But those services would still be better integrated and cheaper with a plugin
for a CMS

------
kristianp
As Patio11 mantracises, "charge more".

